# Need some help in Dallas! Truck shopping



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Found a truck in Dallas that I'm interested in but would like for somebody to look at it before I make the long drive over to look at it for myself. Pm me or post here and ill get you the information needed. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

what do you need i live in bedford tx


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Need someone to possibly go and give a truck a once over and a test drive if its not to big of a problem. 

I am waiting on email confirming where the truck is located at. 

The listing says its at 
Nettles LLC
4538 Brass Way
Dallas, TX 75236

This is the guy I have been exchanging emails with. 
Henry Jackson
817-729-7231

Here is the listing: http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=279648305

Thanks if you can help in any way


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Anytime before 5 today or call that number and he can meet.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Truck looks clean


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely looks clean. I'm still looking for someone to go by and look at it for me and give me a first impression on test drive before I drive over there. 

Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I tell you one thing since you are looking at trucks that far away, AVOID Texas Auto Liquidators! I drove up there to look at a "Excellent Condition" 2006 3/4 ton Chebby. The seat was torn and looked like a 5 year old sewed it back together, the underside of the truck was PACKED full of mud and had a broken off tow strap wedged between the frame and the tow hitch, the key didnt fit right, and the service engine light was on. They told me it just need an oil change and they would do it before I left with it but the thing didnt even want to idle.


Edited to put the correct business name.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ill keep that in mind. That's exactly the reason why I want somebody close to check it out first before I spend 100 in gas to get up there and back and it not be what they say.


----------

